# What do you do with them?



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

After you shoot a crow, what do you do with it? Do you guys really eat them? oke: uke:


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 7, 2006)

dispose of them! Some people do eat them but I see crows as varmits like skunks, ***** and mice. You are doing all waterfowl a big favor by killing them. Some people have the mentality that you have to eat everything you kill but some species are best just killed!


----------

